# Scoped Goldenboy .22



## DapperDanMan (Mar 5, 2013)

I have a Henry Goldenboy .22 that i shoot in the backyard sometimes but i never take it squirrel hunting because of the iron sights. And for that reason i feel like it doesn't get enough love. I was thinking about putting a scope on it to finally take it out more. But i'm not sure if it would ruin the western look that it has. Any thoughts?


----------



## maxfold (Apr 19, 2008)

*Sights*

Have you looked at peep sights , more accuate and keep with cowboy looks . Maxfold


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

I prefer the iron sights on my .22 pretty accurate out to 40-50 yrds, quarter size anyway!!


----------



## DapperDanMan (Mar 5, 2013)

maxfold said:


> Have you looked at peep sights , more accuate and keep with cowboy looks . Maxfold


Yeah i've looked at them. That is a definite option. Just gotta get used to them haha


----------



## walt4dun (Aug 24, 2013)

I bought the same rifle for my dad for Fathers Day a few years back. I wouldn't scope it if it was me.


----------



## phil c (Jan 19, 2008)

no problem with iron sights that a little more practice wont cure!
If you want or need to put a scope on it, go ahead it is your gun.

Maybe something like this that looks period correct?http://winchestersutler.com/BCA_Scope.html#HenryGBoy


----------

